# Have you ever had a chi's ears curl back?



## litldog (Feb 9, 2005)

Is it from teething? They started doing this at 4 1/2 months old. Will they go back to normal?


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

I dont know what its from. Wednesday's curled back for a little bit. She is now 5 months and they are back to normal.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

My Ernie's ears curl back right at the tips. It always makes his ears look rounded in photo's. Once in a while they will be straight up but as a rule they are curled just a bit. I don't know why and he's 8 1/2 months.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Shiver's ears will curl back when she comes out from under a blanket. They do it for awhile and then they go back to normal.


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

mylos ears get like turned inside out if thats wat u mean!! like if hes been rolling around n being silly, i jus flip it bak over myself...


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Minky's used to do that pretty regularly when she was a puppy, but not so much anymore. I think it's pretty common. I thought it was funky but cute.


----------



## litldog (Feb 9, 2005)

They started to do that when we went to Louisville, KY for a dog show and it was really warm and humid down there. I thought maybe they were curling with the humidity along with my hair, lol! But to no avail when we returned to Iowa and the cold they stayed curled. I hope they go straight again but no matter, he is cute either way and loved no matter what. Just was a little shocked at first.


----------



## Pompomkat (Aug 5, 2020)

Lin said:


> My Ernie's ears curl back right at the tips. It always makes his ears look rounded in photo's. Once in a while they will be straight up but as a rule they are curled just a bit. I don't know why and he's 8 1/2 months.


I had a long hair chihuahua. His ears were always bent forward. He could hold them up, but kept them curled. I loved it! Added personality


----------

